# 721 NBC Showcase woes



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Well, for 2 days BEFORE the Olympics started my 721's NBC Showcase loaded and worked perfectly. Now that the Olympics have started I have two lovely options:

(1) Reboot my 721 every time I want to load the Showcase because if I don't the screen will display the NBC logo thingy in the middle of the screen and an empty/oversized box outline (where one of the 6 channels should appear) to the left. It just freezes at that point until I exit out of the whole mess.

(2) Get the Showcase to actually display correctly and then select one of the 6 channels for viewing and have a picture with no audio! All audios work fine when at the 6 mini screens level.

Thank you for another rushed project Dish!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Same as number one here, except I exited the showcase and reselected it by moving to the big box on the DISH Home page and selecting that and it worked correctly then.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't had ANY problem with the showcase and my 721. Call E* and have them diagnose it. It works great on both my 508 and 721.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bogey - It appears to be working OK on my 721 as well. It's a little slow to go to the channel after selecting it. But, it appears to be working normally, otherwise.

BTW, I get to the Showcase by clicking on the big ad box on the main Dish Home screen, as does John. Are you getting there via a different route?


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

My 721 shows none of these problems, but has one of its own. The NBC screen on the 6 screens does not show what is currently on my NBC affiliate, but rather a loop about how great it is that there are six channels of Olympics on NBC.

So instead, I have created a favorites group of the six channels, and that seems to work better for me.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The NBC screen is supposed to show what is on Channel 147. That channel is called NBC 2004 Olympic Highlights.

Highlights of the 2004 Olympic Events, both past and future.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I get the showcase by going to channel 100 - than it loads the selection once I select option 7 from my 721.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks JohnH. Hmmm, that seems pretty useless to me, since about 75% of my Olympic watching has been on my NBC affiliate. Oh well, like I said, I have my Olympic Favorites list working for me, so all is well.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

garypen said:


> Bogey - It appears to be working OK on my 721 as well. It's a little slow to go to the channel after selecting it. But, it appears to be working normally, otherwise.
> 
> BTW, I get to the Showcase by clicking on the big ad box on the main Dish Home screen, as does John. Are you getting there via a different route?


No, I go there the same way as you guys.

After unplugging the unit and 2 reboots, it works again.

Here's another wonderful problem. Selecting any of the screens of the Showcase brings up a picture and no audio! I called Tech and the guy had me finally go and look at the alternate audio setting. Somehow, and I have no clue how it happened, the alternate was set to Italian! I switched it back to English and all is well with that nonsense.

Finally, it then started telling me that USA was a subscription service, LMAO! USA disappeared from ALL guides too! Another reboot fixed this issue... yikes!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> Somehow, and I have no clue how it happened, the alternate was set to Italian! I switched it back to English and all is well with that nonsense.


The Showcase is using alternate audio for each of the six screens. Although my 501 doesn't track audio while viewing the showcase (147 audio regardless of channel highlighted) I noticed that my alternate audio got changed to Japanese due to viewing the showcase.

Fortunately "alternate audio" doesn't mean much on most feeds.

JL


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

justalurker said:


> The Showcase is using alternate audio for each of the six screens. Although my 501 doesn't track audio while viewing the showcase (147 audio regardless of channel highlighted) I noticed that my alternate audio got changed to Japanese due to viewing the showcase.
> 
> Fortunately "alternate audio" doesn't mean much on most feeds.
> 
> JL


So, once again, Dish implements something that screws something else up, LOL. Will it never end?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> So, once again, Dish implements something that screws something else up, LOL. Will it never end?


The option is to never try anything new. I suppose some will take that option, like DirecTV. No showcase there.

JL


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

justalurker said:


> The option is to never try anything new. I suppose some will take that option, like DirecTV. No showcase there.
> 
> JL


Don't get me wrong, I like Dish trying to be innovative I just don't like when it screws up other things that used to work right.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

justalurker said:


> The option is to never try anything new. I suppose some will take that option, like DirecTV. No showcase there.
> 
> JL


Since the showcase doesn't include what is actually on NBC in the NBC window, it's not really that big of a deal. Like one meber has mentioned, creating an Olympics favorites list, including the HD feed for those equipped, is probably a better solution. Of course, that can be done with DirecTV receivers, no reboot necessary.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I created a special fav list just for the olympics.

Lack of pause, back 10 etc. was the real deal breaker for me. 
I just can't watch live TV anymore.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

No problems on my 721. Showcase appears to work with none of these same issues.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Except, of course, that you do not get your NBC affiliate in window #1. Nobody does.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Beginning Aug. 11 and running through Aug. 29, the showcase will allow viewers to monitor five NBC Universal networks on a single TV screen and select the competition or program that the viewer may want to view in normal, full-screen format. Five of the six showcase windows will air real-time coverage from MSNBC, CNBC, USA, Bravo and Telemundo when it is being broadcast. As many as three NBC networks will simultaneously provide Games' coverage during each Olympic broadcast day. *The sixth window will show NBC Network Daily Olympic highlights and a preview of the upcoming Olympic events that will be carried by the local NBC Network affiliate.*

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=601204


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garypen said:


> Except, of course, that you do not get your NBC affiliate in window #1. Nobody does.


Nobody should. "Your local NBC" is not part of the presentation. Stop posting as if it is a bug!

BTW: The bug Tuesday was that they never updated the loop on 147 to "Day 3". They ran the "Day 2" highlights and what's on for Monday all day Tuesday. A shame as that five minute loop was a good way to catch up.

JL


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Stop interpreting it as a bug. I was posting it as a disappointing feature, which it is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garypen said:


> Stop interpreting it as a bug. I was posting it as a disappointing feature, which it is.


OK, I'll just interpret it as idiotic trollish behaviour. 

JL


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - I gotta agree - Gary knows this can't be done due to technology (tuner) limitations.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

justalurker said:


> OK, I'll just interpret it as idiotic trollish behaviour.
> 
> JL


Whatever is easiest for you, be my guest.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

garypen said:


> Whatever is easiest for you, be my guest.


Not a slam, just an observation...

It shows you as registering on Feb 1st 2004 and that you have made 1,480 posts thus far! That is an average of 7.4 posts per day EVERY DAY. Amazing.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogey,

A "cure" for the number 2 issue in the first post:


> (2) Get the Showcase to actually display correctly and then select one of the 6 channels for viewing and have a picture with no audio! All audios work fine when at the 6 mini screens level.


Make sure the "Language" setting is set to English. I had the same problem and that took care of it. This is on a 721 only

See ya
Tony


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Having used the showcase for a bit now, I'm just not that impressed. I thought it was nice when I first saw it, but for those of you who are having trouble, just set up a favorites list.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Not a slam, just an observation...
> 
> It shows you as registering on Feb 1st 2004 and that you have made 1,480 posts thus far! That is an average of 7.4 posts per day EVERY DAY. Amazing.


I'm a pretty amazing guy. (I tell myself that 7.4 times per day, as well.)


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

garypen said:


> I'm a pretty amazing guy. (I tell myself that 7.4 times per day, as well.)


Well, that wasn't quite the word I was searching for. 

When do you find time to do anything else?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garypen said:


> I'm a pretty amazing guy. (I tell myself that 7.4 times per day, as well.)


Since nobody else will ... 

At least they updated the highlights channel today to show yesterday's highlight loop. I do wish they would give more information on when certain sports would be on the coverage. I want to see USA women swimmers get a gold in the 4x200m and I keep seing guys doing gymnastics. I flip away from the gymnastics and end up missing some swimming too. I'm about ready to set up a second TV to show me what I might be missing.

Hopefully I have not missed that gold medal win.

JL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

justalurker said:


> Hopefully I have not missed that gold medal win.


And there it was. Just in time. Back to other programming. 

JL


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Since nobody else will ...
> 
> At least they updated the highlights channel today to show yesterday's highlight loop. I do wish they would give more information on when certain sports would be on the coverage. I want to see USA women swimmers get a gold in the 4x200m and I keep seing guys doing gymnastics. I flip away from the gymnastics and end up missing some swimming too. I'm about ready to set up a second TV to show me what I might be missing.
> 
> ...


My wife and I went to the NBC web site and made a speadsheet with the day/time of the events we want to see. It's a bit of work, but well worth it if you really want to see certain events.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> When do you find time to do anything else?


Hmmm. Let's see. 7.4 posts x 20 seconds per post = 148 seconds or 2 minutes 28 seconds. Gosh. You're ight. Where do I find the time? :nono2:


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

garypen said:


> Hmmm. Let's see. 7.4 posts x 20 seconds per post = 148 seconds or 2 minutes 28 seconds. Gosh. You're ight. Where do I find the time? :nono2:


Some of your posts are quite long, have you ever considered trying for the Guiness World Record for speed typing?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Some of your posts are quite long,


I usually only hear that about one particular post. But, it's not the size that counts.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

garypen said:


> I usually only hear that about one particular post. But, it's not the size that counts.


I'm not touching that one.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That's not what she said.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garypen said:


> Hmmm. Let's see. 7.4 posts x 20 seconds per post = 148 seconds or 2 minutes 28 seconds. Gosh. You're ight. Where do I find the time? :nono2:


This post took 55 seconds out of my life. Guess it makes it easier when there is no content to think about. 

(Actually 2 minutes, to correct spelling.)

JL


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

55 seconds? This might be a good week to give up sniffing glue.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

garypen said:


> 55 seconds? This might be a good week to give up sniffing glue.


I find the 2 minutes to correct spelling to be the most amazing part.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Your such a prefticionst.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garypen said:


> Your such a prefticionst.


No, just honest.

It took 30 seconds to get to this line. There is a certain amount of overhead in reading a post and making the decision to respond, which is not included in that 30 seconds (although in this case, it didn't take long to read your message).

From the moment one clicks REPLY to the moment one clicks SUBMIT REPLY takes a non-zero length of time. Even if giving a trite response like yours.

I'm just being honest about the time it ACTUALLY TAKES to make a reply. You have decided not to be honest. 

JL


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm a liar. Just say it. C'mon. You know you wanna.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*?* :shrug:


----------

